# Some deer with the 7DMkII



## griz

Shot these today just a quick trip around the block to see what the MkII would do on the local deer population. Not many out today. Waited a little too late I think.




























Still haven't gone through all the menu items there are a ton of them lots of new ones too. Its all set up to do uncompressed video capture out of the hdmi port. Turn on mirroring and you see the liveview screen with icons etc but the output from the hdmi is uncompressed and without any overlays. Just what my Blackmagic recorder has been waiting for. The focus seems to be nice and fast but I'll have to get to a track somewhere to really test it out for motorsports use.

Griz


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Very nice.


----------



## Shaky

What lens did you use?


----------



## griz

EF400 f5.6L USM I should have had my 70-200 for these they were pretty close up to the car.

Griz


----------



## griz

*A different lens*

This one was with the Tamron SP 70-300. Wish the weather would clear up a few days. I have been in Houston for the past few weeks was hoping to get some pics while I was there but it was just too nasty every day.










I'm liking it more every time I use it. The new viewfinder is pretty sweet. Lots more info on it now. I like having the exposure meter on the side. I tend to pay more attention to it in that position.

Griz


----------



## griz

Griz


----------



## Holiday

Great pics. They are inspiring me to use my camera more.


----------



## Law Dog

Great pics, congrats!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Nice captures!


----------



## The Machine

very nice


----------



## teckersley

I too just got the new 7Dii. With very little use so far, it really seems nice. This pic is with the 7Dii and the 100-400L shot at full zoom freehand then cropped with Lightroom. I am pretty impressed.


----------



## griz

Nice one. I haven't had mine out since MotoGP was in Austin in the Spring. About to get out and get the last 3 races of the season though. Been working on my robot while its hot. Just about cool enough to get the scope back out as well. DLSR's just get too hot when the ambient is much over 85. I'm afraid it was going to do something nasty to my sensor having it that hot for so long. I really like the camera though. It takes great astro shots too. The red is much better on the II than on the classic. Noise is much better as well on long exposure shots. I'm making images with laser light on the robot. Working with the OpenCV library I can do pretty much anything to an image now. After working with this stuff and learning about how it all works its amazing to me you ever get a picture out of a digital camera. The raw image you get out of the camera is highly processed. If it weren't you wouldn't want it. Lots of stuff you can do with the data in a digital image. I've been playing with stereo vision and point clouds this week. In 10 years we'll all be making holograms.

This is my little pooch. She was a year old a few days ago. Found her in my garage hiding in some boxes. 7 weeks old and very sick with mites.










Vet said she might not make it but after a couple of months of TLC she was fine. Awesome pup she is always entertaining.










Griz


----------

